# To whom it may concern: Farm Work.



## GutterGrayse (Jul 25, 2010)

I have recently discovered an organization called Take Our Jobs. It is in retaliation to all of the people who complain that illegal immigrants are sucking up jobs in our economy. The point of the organization is basically a challenge to Americans: You want to do the hard labor they're willing to do? Prove it! So, I figured I'd share their site with you guys, as travelers are some of the most capable workers I know. Plus, a lot of the jobs hook you up with are seasonal, which is always a good hoboin' option. I filled out their form and got an email from them a few days later with a link to a site with lots of farmwork options. I'm thinking about doing apple picking, or fruit sorting, or some other sort of fruit farm work, as I'm in WA and those are most of the options here.
But I also might do something more suited for the timeframe I'm staying here, such as WCC in Americorps. Good, hard, hippieshit work. 

The organization's site is;
TAKEOURJOBS.ORG 

Best of luck to all of you. Cheers!


----------



## uncivilize (Jul 25, 2010)

Very interesting, thank you for posting this.


----------



## readyg (Jul 25, 2010)

You probably scared a lot of people on here away with the word LABOR.

This looks cool though, gonna check it out.


----------



## GutterGrayse (Jul 25, 2010)

Uncivil: notta problem.

Readyg: By technicality, I wouldn't want to attract people who aren't willing to do labor to this thread in the first place.
But I don't think I needed to explain that to you, persay, as you were probably being funny. 
I'm glad I did. Good information, they've got.


----------



## Pheonix (Jul 25, 2010)

how good do they pay? most farmers make shit money and can't pay their farm hands that well most times not even minimum wage. I have a pecan farm and I get 60-90 cents a lb. while they turn around and sell those same pecans in the store for $2.99- $3.99 a lb.


----------



## GutterGrayse (Jul 25, 2010)

pheonix said:


> how good do they pay? most farmers make shit money and can't pay their farm hands that well most times not even minimum wage. I have a pecan farm and I get 60-90 cents a lb. while they turn around and sell those same pecans in the store for $2.99- $3.99 a lb.


 
For apple picking in Yakima, WA, they're paying 10.85+ and hour. 45 hour workweeks, so you get 5 hours overtime a week as well.
They reimburst your housing and transporation costs, as well.


----------



## Pheonix (Jul 25, 2010)

GutterGrayse said:


> For apple picking in Yakima, WA, they're paying 10.85+ and hour. 45 hour workweeks, so you get 5 hours overtime a week as well.
> They reimburst your housing and transporation costs, as well.


 
sounds like your going to be working for a corporate farm. I'm all for taking jobs from illegals but I don't like the corporate farms that are strong-arming me and all the other small farmers


----------



## GutterGrayse (Jul 25, 2010)

pheonix said:


> sounds like your going to be working for a corporate farm. I'm all for taking jobs from illegals but I don't like the corporate farms that are strong-arming me and all the other small farmers


 
Actually, believe it or not, it's a network of small farms working together in the hiring system.


----------



## BanMatt (Jul 26, 2010)

Thank you so much for posting this. I'm all for this and hopefully something will work out for me.


----------



## redhandedliberty (Jul 27, 2010)

this is awesome. i just signed up to get some info.


----------



## BanMatt (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm still waiting for an email/response from them. I signed up sunday night I think.


----------



## GutterGrayse (Jul 28, 2010)

BanMatt said:


> I'm still waiting for an email/response from them. I signed up sunday night I think.


 
Yea, they take a few days sometimes. They're just startin' out, I think.


----------



## arice (Jul 28, 2010)

I signed up and heard back from them already! thank you!


----------



## GutterGrayse (Aug 6, 2010)

I got the apple picking job! It's from Sep. 1st - Nov. 5th. Pays well, too.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Aug 6, 2010)

thanks for posting! Seems like it might be kind of hard to find seasonal work through here? Do they send you info for farms outside of your area or just info for the farms close to the address that you give them?


----------



## anyways (Aug 20, 2010)

Good information actually, although what I really want to try and get into is "woofing" ...hopping from organic farm to organic farm and shit. Learning out to do that stuff.


----------



## GutterGrayse (Aug 21, 2010)

AmandaLynn said:


> thanks for posting! Seems like it might be kind of hard to find seasonal work through here? Do they send you info for farms outside of your area or just info for the farms close to the address that you give them?


 
They'll send you sites that offer work all over the United States, it's just a matter of keywords, really.


----------



## GutterGrayse (Aug 21, 2010)

anyways said:


> Good information actually, although what I really want to try and get into is "woofing" ...hopping from organic farm to organic farm and shit. Learning out to do that stuff.


 
Woofing is excellent work, I've mostly heard good things about it. I just don't have much on my resume, so I did this to find quick work to have reference for, so I can more easily get into the farmwork I'd like. Gotta work my way up the ladder, ya know. 
Hope you get what you're looking for. ^_^


----------



## GutterGrayse (Nov 15, 2010)

I have returned. The orchard work was a kick! I'm hired on for the full three seasons starting in April.


----------



## mylon (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for the resource! I have been trying to find as much info on seasonal labor as possible.


----------



## wokofshame (Nov 15, 2010)

attra.org is a good database for wwoof-style options, alot of the same stuff

Green String Institute some kids on this forum have worked here and loved it

does anyone want to PM me their wwoof password to access the online list? i'll trade for it


----------



## GutterGrayse (Nov 15, 2010)

meatroll- Not a problem! I like to share. 

Murt- Thanks for the wwoof site, I'll look into it. ^-^


----------



## boxofrocks (Jan 13, 2011)

This is exactly what I'm lookin for!


----------



## Skitty (Feb 9, 2011)

I just registered for this, but unfortunately the only address I can provide is my momma's in Wisco, i'm hoping they offer a list of jobs nationally


----------



## Skitty (Feb 11, 2011)

Sugar Beet Harvest

good site worth chekin out


----------



## chooch352 (Feb 12, 2011)

What time of the year,dose apple picking in washington start?


----------



## Trains (Feb 14, 2011)

Did you get this from watching Stephen Colbert Report?


----------



## Skitty (Feb 22, 2011)

This website never did get back to me : (


----------

